# Live in Spain, Work In Gibraltar



## leighhobson89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi. I am a new ExpatForum member, and I have read many posts along the lines of this one but I wondered if anyone could advise me on my personal situation:

I have previously lived in Benalmadena for four years and I know all about the hardships a lot of expats have come under in the last four or five years. In the end I moved back to the UK to get more experience so that I could go for a skilled job instead of making ends meet.

After plenty of hard work, I can now say I am in a decent position to work in one of the many companies in Gibraltar that offer "Software Testing" work. I am registered with all the agencies and can see there are many opportunities arising.

Unlike many of the people on here I have no kids, and hardly any money, I would be looking to rent and start again over there and use the weekends to visit my many friends up in Benalmadena.

My questions really revolve around this:
1) Are there lots of technology companies there, that require UAT/QAsoftware testers, as I havent had much response as yet.
2) Are there any other ways to serch for work besides recruitment agencies, such as directly contacting businesses, or is this not done?
3) Is it simple enough to park at La Linea for 1€ and walk across the border as people have told me?
4) What is the furthest up towards Malaga I can realistically look at living in terms of the commute for a Mon-Fri 9-5 job?
5) How is the economy generally progressing?

Just a bit of background applicable to my situation would be invaluable. My level of Spanish is pretty good (4 years living there previously), but I dont feel I would pass an interview in Spanish if a job came up that side of the border.

Yours Hopefully,

Leigh.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

leighhobson89 said:


> Hi. I am a new ExpatForum member, and I have read many posts along the lines of this one but I wondered if anyone could advise me on my personal situation:
> 
> I have previously lived in Benalmadena for four years and I know all about the hardships a lot of expats have come under in the last four or five years. In the end I moved back to the UK to get more experience so that I could go for a skilled job instead of making ends meet.
> 
> ...


Hi

1. Can't answer specifically. There are lots of tech companies (mostly gaming) and I have a couple of friends who are in testing but I don't know about your speciality or how frequently jobs come up. There is a fair turnover in the workforce as young people come and go and also the companies are in a continual state of flux - changing their strategies - and therefore staffing - frequently. 

2. Apparently it is accepted to walk around Gibraltar knocking on doors with your CV in hand. Also, as always, networking - getting to know the scene and the people who already work there, can bring benefits.

3. That's what most people do although occasionally there is a two hour walking queue if they decide to search everyone.

4. Estepona is usually considered the limit.

5. Gibraltar seems to be booming, Spain definitely not so.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. Can't answer specifically. There are lots of tech companies (mostly gaming) and I have a couple of friends who are in testing but I don't know about your speciality or how frequently jobs come up. There is a fair turnover in the workforce as young people come and go and also the companies are in a continual state of flux - changing their strategies - and therefore staffing - frequently.


I would second that opinion - that the big high tech boom industry in Gib is Online
Gambling like Poker - no doubt if your a dab hand at testing gaming and gambling
software like Poker - you will find a niche there.

The other avenue are Help Desk and Service Desk roles - as no doubt these
Online Poker Players encounter problems gambling online in the wee small hours
of the morning, from whatever location in the world they are logged on to.
So no doubt these jobs are working shifts, covering 24 hours by 7 days a
week.

Obviously it would be beneficial although not essential for you to have an
interest or enthusiasm for Online Gambling.

Finally don't worry about language in Gib - they all speak the Queens English
or a Gibraltarian version of it anyway.
Of course - for those who never been to Gib before - the recent Channel 5 TV
series - Gibraltar, Britain under the Sun - will give you a taste of the characters
that live there.


----------

